# What is your preferred method of sacrificing Ethan Ralph for the Corn?



## SargonF00t (Feb 14, 2022)

I have given this a great deal of thought and I think the best way to sacrifice Ralph would be for him to have an appointment with the Wicker Man.


----------



## SpergioLeonne (Feb 14, 2022)

The only way to do it without poisoning the corn would be cremation.


----------



## RX-78 (Feb 14, 2022)

Self immolation, which he's already handling just fine.


----------



## Dead Wife (Feb 14, 2022)

I think Ralph were he to play along would imagine himself as a heroic player, like your ones from Armageddon or Independence Day.
Me? I think he’ll go like Gollum, sperging out one last time t-Rex arms flailing and trying to fight, bite and spit at the plump cobs of corn. Only to fall to his death into a giant vat of hot melted butter.


----------



## Fivehead (Feb 14, 2022)

Getting into a fatal domestic with Mantsu as the victor.


----------



## Stasi (Feb 14, 2022)

We don't have to do anything fancy, he will explode in spectacular fashion because of the gas buildup in his massive gunt after death.


----------



## Monkey Type-I.N.G (Feb 14, 2022)

Stasi said:


> We don't have to do anything fancy, he will explode in spectacular fashion because of the gas buildup in his massive gunt after death.


I love how the guy runs after the explosion


----------



## Shig O'nella (Feb 14, 2022)

Gravity, his greatest nemesis.

Watching the gunt's long, inexorable fall to complete irrelevance and obscurity is way funnier than any mere sacrifice could be.


----------



## deso2y (Feb 14, 2022)

We should get a video of the sacrifice on CornHub and a director's cut a bit later with commentary from a certain feeder living in Serbia and a Minnesotan weeb.


----------



## Vuedou (Feb 14, 2022)

He should be turned over to the will of the bees


----------



## Calefactorite (Feb 14, 2022)

Hello Ethan.
For years you have relied on hollering to win arguments.
Now you must depend on hollering to save your life.
In front of you is a microphone. If your hollering falls below 90 decibels, the Maker's Mark bottles that surround you will explode, riddling your gunt with glass shards.
Live or die, Ethan. Live or die.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (Feb 14, 2022)

Ethan is strapped to a chair covered in dynamite, with no possessions other than a  Iphone opened to his Twitter.    A voice rings out from a speaker on the wall.  

”Ethan, you will be shown thousands of people commenting about your life and the Killstream live on Twitter.   Subjects of debate will include your height, weight, financial earnings, your murse, your alcoholism, the appearance of your fiancé,  Kiwi Farms and Josh Moon, and the current success of the Killstream as a whole.

If you respond in any way on Twitter to these comments, the dynamite underneath you will explode, killing you instantly.    Make your choice.”


Ethan Ralph was found dead seconds later, the charred pieces of his Gunt-Flesh scattered for miles.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Feb 14, 2022)

Portuguese criminals living in Richmond.


----------



## Spud Stacker (Feb 14, 2022)

I say we keep it nice and simple

We chain his ankles behind his head and all of us line up to fuck him in the ass and stare him in the eyes while we do it.

Once his gunt is swollen and round from all our coom we seal up his ass with a giant corncob, and Null uses a corkscrew to pop open his belly button.

At which point we all take turns jumping on his belly to squirt out our mixed cum like a gigantic fucking pimple over our naked balls until his gunt is completely empty and every bone in his body is broken and our balls are coated with sacred ichor

We then drag our sanctified testicles along the open earth of the corn field, consecrating it for the corn to be planted

Ralph's pulverised corpse is then soaked in a barrel of makers mark, set ablaze by his final lit joint, and left to burn in the centre of the field


----------



## State Champ (Feb 14, 2022)

Irl streaming with uncensored tts.

The only proper sacrifice would be for him to self-sacrifice. This is the way of the wigger.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Feb 14, 2022)

He will be forced fed corn while alogs get to roast him and it doesn't stop until he answer the fabled question



Spoiler



*"Do you like my parodies?"*


----------



## Joe Swanson (Feb 14, 2022)

Dumping corn on his lawn until his house is buried


----------



## Fougaro (Feb 14, 2022)

Whatever the methods are, I should happen during a KoRn concert in the middle of a corn field.


----------



## NPC304348 (Feb 14, 2022)

Somehow sharts himself to death on stream. Pantsu runs in, slips in his shit and cracks her head open. She goes into a 20 year coma. Baby xandra escapes into the woods and is raised by wolves. In the end she turns out to be a well adjusted adult. The end.


----------



## Wyzzerd (Feb 14, 2022)

I figured a man in a corn suit with papers to collect child support could chase him around for about 5 minutes. The slight physical movement for that long is sure to make his heart explode.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 14, 2022)

We can tie him to a pole and attach a thread to his West Memphis Micro with the aid of a microscope. Attach the thread to a trapdoor which he stands on. Then, display Soph videos continuously. If his needle attempts to become a chopstick, the latch is triggered and the trapdoor is opened, the pole will snap under tremendous stress since he's 563lbs. This sends the rage pig into a pit of molten Makers Mark liquid.


----------



## Snappy Jappy (Feb 15, 2022)

Sargon and Jarbo with baseball bats, beating him to death in a corn field


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Feb 15, 2022)

Like so, but in Minecraft:


----------



## TheShedCollector (Feb 15, 2022)

Traditionally hogs would be strung up by their rear trotters and have their throats slit, allowing the blood to drain out of the corpse. If you want to be more modern, you need to shoot an electric bolt gun into it's brain first so it's dead before it even hits the ground.


----------



## draggs (Feb 15, 2022)

A reconciliation with Andy Warski leads to a coke heart attack

Andy calls his Portuguese friends who bury Ralph in a cornfield

The harvest that year is the best ever but anyone who eats it turns into a pillhead


----------



## Popper Whiting (Feb 15, 2022)

God, amateurs. All of you amateurs. Give Ralph back a measure of success, have people forgive him, start to get back into shape, hell let them pay him an amount of superchats to keep him happy. Then get someone close to him, really buddy, buddy up to him. Just as things are starting to look bright have that person start feeding him liquor and pills. Start whispering in his ear that different people are out to get him, that Meigh is jealous of his success, whenever he gets in an online argument tell him that his ideas of driving out to confront the person are brilliant, plant one of those white noise generators in his room that you cant hear but definitely effects your ability to get restful sleep, start slightly moving things around on him and tell him it is all in his imagination gaslighting the fuck out of him and making him slowly lose that little grasp of reality he once had. Then sit back and let Ethan Ralph be Ethan Ralph and completely crash and burn knowing the success he craves was within his grasp moments before it was torn away. Then build him back up and repeat the cycle. Time, after time, after time.

Each collapse kills a little of Ethan each time it happens. Each time we get to laugh. And when those final minutes come to him he will reflect on his life of always striving for what he wanted only to have it evade his grasp everytime, and he will never again taste something like the Mundane Matt flagging stream ever again in this life or the next. Let that be the gift to the corn gods.


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## byuu (Feb 15, 2022)

We seduce the gunt with a corn cob.


----------



## RX-78 (Feb 15, 2022)

Ethan Ralph is 5'1 said:


>


How dare you mention this movie in the year of our lord two-thosand twenty-two.


----------



## Bafta (Feb 15, 2022)

Just give him genuine life advice in a way that condescends heavily to his wigger pride. He'll figure out a way to immediately self immolate out of spite.


----------



## z0mb0 (Feb 15, 2022)

The only fitting end is once barred from or unable to get to Las Vegas casinos Ethan takes a trip to an Indian casino and is given the Portugal treatment by a meth head petrol sniffing enthusiast from the tribe who then proceeds to dispose of him in the corn field. Once the corn fully grows we then process it into shine to present to the demon babies so the harvest may begin anew.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Feb 15, 2022)

SpergioLeonne said:


> The only way to do it without poisoning the corn would be cremation.


But the greasefires would destroy the field.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Feb 15, 2022)

Warching him slowly drink and drug himself and neglect exercise or proper healthcare until he has a massive coronary and sharts as he dies on air. So basically what I'm already doing.


----------



## Raiken (Feb 15, 2022)

He gets arrested (drug posession/beating his horse wife i dunno) and have chris live stream it while he gets dragged to the cop car.

Then they gun him down on the spot for being fat.


----------



## Kerr Avon (Feb 15, 2022)

Let Brianna Wu drop moon rocks on him


----------



## oramge cat (Feb 15, 2022)

Vegas meltdown that leads to him getting tased on livestream and a blanket ban from every casino on the strip owned by Caesar Entertainment group or MGM brands (most of the good ones) 2 months before his suspended sentence was due to end, extradited to Virginia to serve his sentence after he serves his sentence for assaulting an officer in Nevada. Pantsu is waiting for him with a 6 year old when he gets out, and he begins his 12 year sentence as a father.


----------



## Noproblemo (Feb 15, 2022)

Starvation. I need to see what his gunt looks like after weightloss.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Feb 16, 2022)

Oven the gunt and fertilize the corn fields with his ashes.


----------



## Calefactorite (Feb 16, 2022)

Noproblemo said:


> Starvation. I need to see what his gunt looks like after weightloss.


A pile of skin with an angry little face


----------



## and 69 others (Feb 16, 2022)

Just a thought but... 
Corned beef is corned cow
Ralph is a low cow and he supplies us with corn
Therefore ralph IS corned beef


----------



## Braphamut (Feb 16, 2022)

Give a manchild a tugboat and the world is their canvas.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## AncientPhosphur (Feb 16, 2022)

byuu said:


> We seduce the gunt with a corn cob.



Funnily enough if you’re hunting hogs the best bait to use is fermented corn


----------



## byuu (Feb 16, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Funnily enough if you’re hunting hogs the best bait to use is fermented corn


No wonder he loves Maker's Mark so much then. It's 70% fermented corn.


----------



## Cold Steel Brand Rep (Feb 16, 2022)

"Hey, somebody left a giant piece of meat with no sides in this hole!"


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Feb 16, 2022)

I would wait until he keels over, as the main plan starts after he dies. First, we remove all of his limbs and cremate them one at a time and then put all the ashes together. We remove his head, cremate that, and then put it in with the other ashes. After that. we bisect him horizontally and cremate the upper body and then put it in with the other ashes. We divvy up the fat so there is no chance of causing a fire. Toss the lower part of the body into the crematorium and then put the ashes with the other ashes. The final part is shoveling the fat in. After everything is said and done, dump all of the ashes into the toilet and flush it.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 16, 2022)

Immolation 
Or pouring gold down his throat
Or Crucifix


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Feb 16, 2022)

A public hanging would be my choice.  As much as The Gunt weighs, his head would probably pop off.


----------



## Christorian X (Feb 17, 2022)

I'd look forward to a gut wrenching slow burn.

To begin with we watch him trying to rebuild his lost audience by trying to absorb some of the fallout when AF implodes due to the Feds going after Fuentes and he commits suicide by cop as he charges them wrapped in a nazi flag while firing an ironically painted nerf gun to look like a real pistol.

Jayden attempts to take the reigns by taking the next inevitable step in the incel based movement by claiming that if true incels were born that way, then going hardcore means taking the next inevitable step and committing fully to men. He releases a tell all book going into explicit details about his and Nick's aggressively sexually devious relationship encouraging other incels to join him. over 90% of AF becomes vaccinated and creates a profile on JDate by the end of the week. Ralph targets the remaining hangers on but destroys his relationship with Fuentes and the hangers on after doxing the entire group for criticizing Ralph for his sex tape. Not because he had sex, but because he had sex with a woman. Ralph continues to lose viewership.

With the elimination of AF, Rogan making apologies, and more alt-right getting doxxed, Dick Masterson senses its time to publicly take a step back from the red pool of blood spilling on the proverbial floor and begins taking subtle pokes at Ralph to appear more like a rational human being. The final straw comes when Masterson admits on air that Ralph had to pay him to attend the bowling alley wedding and that while drunk Ralph admitted that he refers to his dick as his Big Beef and Cheddar with Horsey Sauce. Ralph goes to war and continues to lose viewership.

Eventually caving to pressure from the ever growing troll presence he has created by his ever increasingly public and large disasters, Ralph is forced to sue for paternity and is legally acknowledged as the father to Xander. He is immediately handed  a bill for back child support and learns that both CA and VA will jail deadbeat fathers after missing several child support payments. He returns home from a 90 day work release program to find May nd the demon baby having fled to her parents when the money ran out. She has began filing for paternity as well.

Ralph doubles down on the liquor to cope and spends more and more time ebegging live as he rages against ths world. The liquor finally takes its toll and Ralph begins to descend into periods of psychosis. As he he squeees into oblivion he begins to hear whispers behind him. "_i need to go to dialysis", "we rule in favor of the plaintiff , Adrienne Blair", "I don't love you Ethan, I want a divorce", "Rage Pig", "Andy Pires sent Faith Vickers $20.00", "Do you take Amanda Morris to be your lawfully wedded wife?"._ Ralph screams at the voices during his live stream. His viewer count clicks down to only 2. Unbeknownst to Ralph the entire collective of a-logs he had created through his shitty behavior was sniping him through one of those views. A $3.00 super chat appears "If only you could accept the fact that the person who took everything from you, was you." Ethan angrily shouts at the camera as if a pig possessed by unearthly rage. *"ITS NAWWWWT TRUUUU!!!!!!! ITS NAWT TRU!"* comes barreling out of him as tears stream down his face. 

Finally, a loving , alcohol induced image appears in the side of his vision. _"Ethan Ralph, it's me, Gator...". _All Ralph's viewers look on stunned as Ralph cries, begging an invisible Gator to forgive him. _"You were my friend Ralph and now I'm gone."_ Ralph quietly still talking to no one bawling on his keyboard quietly sobbing and saying over and over _"its nawwwt truuuu"..."__its nawwwt truuu"..__."__its nawwwt tr----"._ Ralphs heart finally gives out and he dies as all those he attacked looked on. The snipe ends and the viewer count clicks down to a single current viewer.

Halfway across the world, Joshua Conner Moon stares at his screen, silently contemplating a finally silent Ethan Ralph slumped over his desk. Acknowledging the irony that he will the the last viewer Ethan Ralph will ever have. After the moment lands, Josh spontaneously voices the only thought that seems to come to him in the moment: "Huh, well I guess that's why it's called the Killstream." Behind him a buzzer rings in the kitchen. "OOOOH! Pizza is done!". The screen clicks off. The viewership number clicks to zero. 

The End.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm confused: what better way could there be than the current method?
What sacrifice could be more pleasing to the gods of the harvest than a sacrifice performed by one's own hand?

No normal man could be so cruel in exacting pain upon themselves. Surely they'd one day have their fill of the agony and humiliation and end it all...but not Ethan Ralph. He grasps the importance of his role. He knows his fetid, corpulent body pleases the ancient deities, and that they in turn bless us with a harvest unbound by season or whimsy of sun or rain. And so he carries on undeterred.

Blessed be Radolphus Supremus, for never before has a gunt provided such bounty, nor the teats of a cow overflowed with such milk.


----------



## Sperghetti (Feb 17, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




I have no suggestions, I just wanted to give you this.


----------



## R00T (Feb 17, 2022)

Wyzzerd said:


> I figured a man in a corn suit with papers to collect child support could chase him around for about 5 minutes. The slight physical movement for that long is sure to make his heart explode.


If someone shows up to his house in a full corn suit we truly will have come full circle.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Feb 17, 2022)

Have xander call him gunt And shake a rattle filled with pills.


----------



## ANiggaNamedElmo (Feb 17, 2022)

R00T said:


> If someone shows up to his house in a full corn suit we truly will have come full circle.


@Marvin you're on deck, bro.


----------



## The First Fag (Feb 17, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> I'd look forward to a gut wrenching slow burn.
> 
> To begin with we watch him trying to rebuild his lost audience by trying to absorb some of the fallout when AF implodes due to the Feds going after Fuentes and he commits suicide by cop as he charges them wrapped in a nazi flag while firing an ironically painted nerf gun to look like a real pistol.
> 
> ...


If this were to happen (and God I hope it does), I think all I could say would be "huh. Such a big mouth yet such a small death rattle. Lmao".

You should seriously get into creative writing because this shit is kino.


----------



## Lieutenant Rasczak (Feb 17, 2022)

>massive piles of freshly picked corn around two effigies
>larp cultish schizo circle
>Classical Latin chanting
>burn the effigies of Ethan Ralph and Spic Fuentes
>chant about how we sacrifice the Gunt and Fuentes to the corn
Done, that's how I sacrifice Ralph to the corn.


----------



## Yizu (Feb 17, 2022)

Let him just be himself. No one fucks Gunt over more than Gunt.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Feb 17, 2022)

Throw him/let him fall down the stairs on the steep portugal street


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Feb 17, 2022)

In common with all bountiful corn sacrifices, the be-quiltening of Ethan Ralph will be a spirited community affair, enjoyed by the young and old alike.

In the weeks prior to the main festivities, anyone who has ever been wronged by the Gunt will be provided with a small square of felt that they will be encouraged to embroider with a scene, or a phrase, that embodies the harm he has caused them.

During this period, Ralph will be tracked, by Portuguese hunters, to whatever Las Vegas casino or European branch of Burger King he has wandered into, while fixated upon his relentless quest for a legendary six-star day. Having been lured in a convenient alleyway by his trackers and then soundly bludgeoned, he will be trussed-up and corralled inside a pen of the kind that is commonly used to restrain hogs while they are gelded. On a day that will henceforth be referred to as 'Felting Thursday' Ralph's victims will take it in turn to sew their patches onto his skin until he resembles an unquilted duvet cover that has become grossly misaligned with its internal contents. Out of respect for the Gunt's well-documented love of faecal matter, the needles will be sterilised in raw sewage.

When the last patch has been secured, Ralph will be freed and allowed to shamble about with his hands bound, as he slowly succumbs to multiple infections and inevitable sepsis. For added amusement, a fishing rod, attached to a harness worn by Ralph, will dangle a designer man purse ahead of him, tantalizingly beyond the reach of his stubby T-Rex arms. A freeform celebration will coalesce around Ralph's delirious meanderings, incorporating Morris dancers,  maypoles and all of those other vaguely-sinister trappings of pagan rites, that were once used to  curry favour  with gods whose former interest in the harvest has been replaced by a crippling Internet addiction.

When Ralph dies, his body will be allowed to decay in situ, until the scavenging wind weakens the stitches of his quilted skin, tearing off the felt patches and carrying them away.


----------



## The Magnificence (Feb 17, 2022)

This..."person" is not a suitable sacrifice. Not to the Old Ones, not the Fae, no, not even to your Abrahamic "Yahweh" whose modern worshippers so conveniently forget once demanded sacrifices of his own. Sacrificing such degenerates is how you get hurricanes, floods and volcanic eruptions. He should have been exposed upon birth, that neither man nor god should ever have been made to behold what he is become: The vague likeness of a man, but not man-shaped; unfit for survival yet somehow alive. A ghastly and shambling thing - nay, I shall speak of it no more. Take your Ethan Ralph and away with you; no god shall ever welcome a gift of such poor stuff.


----------



## Rose Breeder (Feb 17, 2022)

Fired from a cannon at Mt. Rushmore.


Procuring modern cannons capable of chambering such a rotund individual might prove to be quite difficult, however.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Feb 17, 2022)

I think just letting him live his life how he sees fit is the most effective and cruel way of doing it, it also requires me to do nothing but sit back and watch as he fucks up constantly. So that'd be my favorite.


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Feb 17, 2022)

Think the Boogie and Frank Hassle situation but replace Boogie with Gator and Frank with Gunt. Though preferably with 100% less warning shots and 100% more self defence.


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Feb 17, 2022)

Kept naked on a pig farm until prime for slaughter


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Feb 17, 2022)

Rose Breeder said:


> Fired from a cannon at Mt. Rushmore.
> 
> 
> Procuring modern cannons capable of chambering such a rotund individual might prove to be quite difficult, however.


It'd be a creative homage to Hunter S. Thompson.


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (Feb 18, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> Finally, a loving , alcohol induced image appears in the side of his vision. _"Ethan Ralph, it's me, Gator...". _All Ralph's viewers look on stunned as Ralph cries, begging an invisible Gator to forgive him. _"You were my friend Ralph and now I'm gone."_ Ralph quietly still talking to no one bawling on his keyboard quietly sobbing and saying over and over _"its nawwwt truuuu"..."__its nawwwt truuu"..__."__its nawwwt tr----"._ Ralph looks up from his keyboard with concern, and with an "ah shit, uh" his sphincter finally gives way and he dies as all of his intestines spill out of his body, over his streamer chair and onto the floor, while those he attacked looked on. The snipe ends and the viewer count clicks down to a single current viewer.


You did a great job @Christorian X, but he's gotta shart himself to death.  Here's my edit.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Feb 18, 2022)

By doing absolutely nothing. He will lay upon altar and gut himself just fine without my interference


----------



## bigbombguy2222 (Feb 21, 2022)

Only one way to do it properly.

_shakes pill bottle_


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Feb 22, 2022)

I prefer to watch him humiliate himself over and over again. It’s more fun when it’s self-imposed. The Portugal saga was a great example.


----------



## Telemeter (Feb 22, 2022)

Trip to a foreign country.  Do that and the corn harvests itself.


----------



## TheSword (Feb 22, 2022)

You ever see those documentaries made by faggy vegans that show how factory farms slice pieces of meat off animals they keep alive to ensure freshness? That’s a proper way to sacrifice Ralph to the harvest.


----------



## Simply Outplayed-HD (Feb 22, 2022)

There's light at the end said:


> By doing absolutely nothing. He will lay upon altar and gut himself just fine without my interference


This is accurate but it's not kino. There have been many Ralph droughts but as Surfer once said "When the kino rains, it pours". Ralph has done many evil things but he's entertained me quite a lot, I won't begrudge him a hero's death.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Feb 22, 2022)

You never sacrifice Ralph to the corn.

One merely takes note of his current antics, then sits back so that Ralph may sacrifice himself.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Feb 22, 2022)

Death by cop after cop accidentally draws gun instead pig mace during a drunken domestic with the horse lady.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Feb 22, 2022)

My method is reverse psychology.
If you are feuding with @theralph, make a statement like "I wish I could [insert hazardous activity here], but I lack the financial means to do it."
@theralph will try to do it just to spite you.
Hilarity ensues.


----------



## I Love Beef (Feb 22, 2022)

Crucifix him to a cross in a cornfield and leave him for He Who Walks Behind The Rows.

That or give him the ol Malachi treatment. Being a knife to the neck. Stick the pig! In Minecraft!


----------



## Absurdity (Feb 22, 2022)

Something like this except when Gunt comes spilling out with the corn I'd release a pack of starved feral boars.


----------



## ImagineTheSmell (Feb 23, 2022)

Gassed by Jews


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Feb 23, 2022)

Random 5'2" Portuguese tranny prostitute with a desire for a murse.


----------



## WutangLee (Feb 23, 2022)

we should go back all the way to the source. Ancient Americans from the Navajo, the Pawnee,  Maya held Corn as a sacred gift in fact the Aztec would often offer it in place of people to the Gods as they considered corn a source of life in it's own. So I believe ralph should be placed on the sunstone and have his heart removed. so that the rain may fall, and the sun shall keep rising.


----------



## FinnSven (Feb 23, 2022)

ImagineTheSmell said:


> Gassed by Jews


Gassed by an unthinkable alliance of Jews, white power fascists, black panthers, fundamentalist Muslims, Hindu fanatics, Bible belt puritans, and even totally Peaceful Zen Buddhists who will ask the cosmic forces of the universe to deny Ralph's chakra permission to reincarnate. 

This act will bring forth a new era in humanity, with all of these disparate groups seeing if they can put aside their differences for this common good, so why not all common good?

It is just a testament to Ralph's selfishness that he does not suggest this himself!


----------



## Snigger (Feb 24, 2022)

Pump him full of dish soap so that all the fat in his body dissolves and then poke a hole in him and watch it drain out


----------



## Power Ranger Monster (Feb 25, 2022)

Hide corn seeds in his fat rolls then let them grow and overtake him.


----------



## JhonVent (Feb 25, 2022)

Hide a speakers in the gunt's crack shaq that go off at random times playing the word "Gunt" and the phrase "Rage Pig" just loud enough to be heard by Ralph and only when he is alone.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Feb 25, 2022)

JhonVent said:


> Hide a speakers in the gunt's crack shaq that go off at random times playing the word "Gunt" and the phrase "Rage Pig" just loud enough to be heard by Ralph and only when he is alone.


Agreed, but also have the speakers blurt out "Adrianne Blair won".


----------



## MuppetSlaughter (Thursday at 12:45 PM)

E-bay


----------

